# Swollen IV injection site??



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The site where Oakley was given her IV Drip/fluids seems to be swollen and red, she's been itching at it. It doesn't seem to cause her any pain when I manipulate it or put pressure on it. 

I can feel the swelling too. It's not super extreme or anything, but just wondering if this is normal? I worry so much about my little baby.

Edited to add...it's a spot about the size of a quarter.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Update...I put some benedryll itch cream on it and if she keeps trying to scratch, I'm going to bandage the spot but keep a close eye on it. 

I also may give her some benedryll before bed tonight, to hopefully lessen the swelling if it is indeed from a reaction to something or other. 

I hope its not infected :-/


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be concerned as well.. Would call the vet when they open and see if they will see her and check out the swelling.. Prayers for little Oakley.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's what the site looks like...










You can see how its all puffy when you look up near the top where the fur starts...


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh no poor thing. I hope she starts to feel a bit better. You must be sick with worry


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Was it like that when you brought her home? Sometimes IV's infiltrate, and the solution, usually normal saline which is 0.9% salt water leaks into the tissue and causes irritation. 

If it wasn't like that earlier and has just started getting puffy, then I'd see the vet ASAP. Then it could be an infection.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I would get it looked at as well. Hope all is better soon.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

That's really strange. Are you sure that's where the IV was or are you assuming? It's possible that's where they got blood from her and the vein blew a little and that's the swelling you are seeing. A vein blowing happens when blood leaks out of the vein after the puncture for a variety of reasons, such as the dog moving during the blood draw or the vein not being held correctly after the draw. It also looks a little bruised which is not uncommon. 

Does she have another shaved site on a leg? That's where IVs are normally placed. It's really unusual to put an IV in the jugular vein unless all the other veins in the legs are shot or it's a very long term IV for intensive care use.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> That's really strange. Are you sure that's where the IV was or are you assuming? It's possible that's where they got blood from her and the vein blew a little and that's the swelling you are seeing. A vein blowing happens when blood leaks out of the vein after the puncture for a variety of reasons, such as the dog moving during the blood draw or the vein not being held correctly after the draw. It also looks a little bruised which is not uncommon.
> 
> Does she have another shaved site on a leg? That's where IVs are normally placed. It's really unusual to put an IV in the jugular vein unless all the other veins in the legs are shot or it's a very long term IV for intensive care use.


No, that's the only shaved site. So I'm confused, too. She didn't have an IV drip, though, just they drew blood and gave her several injections through an IV (pre anesthesia meds, stress meds, anti-infection meds and pain meds)...but I don't know if they were all given in that spot.

I've given the vet a call but waiting to hear back. She kept scratching at it so I put more itch cream on it (she was starting to make it raw) and a very loose piece of athletic self-stick bandage so she can't continue to scratch at it, but air can still get in to help it heal, in the mean time. We don't have e-vets here, so we are at the mercy of our vets to call us back.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor little girl, it's always something. It does sound like a possible infection, glad you called the vet. Let us know what they say. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its just weird because it doesn't really look infected. She just kept scratching at it, but its odd that its puffy in a certain radius and then not. Anyway, will let you guys know what I hear. I hope I don't have to take her in again, we are so broke right now LOL. But will do whatever we have to do obviously, I love her more than anything.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi - maybe you could give her some benadryl in the meantime while waiting for the vet to call you back. It wouldn't hurt and it might help with the itching and the anxiousness as well. It's one milligram per pound of weight. (Not to be confused with milliliters but MG).

Just in case it is a mild reaction to whatever they stuck her with in that area - benadryl would help.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Kristi - maybe you could give her some benadryl in the meantime while waiting for the vet to call you back. It wouldn't hurt and it might help with the itching and the anxiousness as well. It's one milligram per pound of weight. (Not to be confused with milliliters but MG).
> 
> Just in case it is a mild reaction to whatever they stuck her with in that area - benadryl would help.


I think that's a good idea, and I have some already broken up so I might as well give her a bit. She's been leaving it alone since I put the benadryl cream on it and put a loose bandage around her neck, I also think when she was playing with the others last night they really irritated it. :-/ Poor little baby. She had a scratching fit at it this AM and made it bleed a little


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checking on Oakley... please let us hear any news.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I heard from the vet, she said that as long as it doesnt seem to be getting worse (its not, its actually slightly better today), its somewhat normal for dogs as small as she is to have minor reactions to any sort of injection. Since its slightly better, and she doesn't seem to be in any pain, and I've covered it so I can't irritate it more, she says I should just watch it, and they will call tomorrow to see how she's doing. She said I could bring her by and she'd take a look at it if I want, but that brusing and minor swelling when they do a blood draw from a jugular vein isn't uncommon, so not to worry too much. :-/


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

awwww poor Oakley hope she recovers soon and stops scratching at it.


----------

